# Favorite Anime



## Blueguardian

hmm... 
Fate-Stay Night
Ghost in the Shell
Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
Paranoia Agent
Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei


----------



## Tyler87

Hands down my favorite is Ghost In The Shell (SOOOOO MUCH GOING ON BEHIND THE SCENES WITH THAT SHOW.)

2. Planetes
3. Neon Genesis Evangelion
4. Cowboy Bebop
5. Valkyria Chronicles
6. Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
7. Code Geass
8. Chrno Crusade
9. GunGrave
10. Full Metal Panic FUMOFFU

Bah! Completely forgot about Monster and Elfen Lied... Throw those somewhere in the middle.


----------



## Kohtumine

Lance said:


> Berserk


The anime was terrible, the manga is the good one. Don't you think?



Ben said:


> Death Note (EDITED OUT!!)


OMG Edit that part out please!!


My favorites ones (mostly NT types of anime)

-Hunter X Hunter
-Death Note
-One Piece
-Monster


----------



## TreeBob

Stars said:


> My favorite anime movies are Akira, Spirited Away and Voices Of A Distant Star (if that counts), and series include Neon Genesis Evangelion, Yu Yu Hakusho, and Death Note.


Voices of a distant Star was amazing. are you saying it might not count due to the length? This doesn't really matter much.


----------



## Trope

Tlatoani said:


> OMG Edit that part out please!!


She's right. Death Note sucked after the first season.


----------



## Kohtumine

Trope said:


> She's right. Death Note sucked after the first season.


Is because it's a spoiler -_-


----------



## char1es

Death Note
Elfen Lied

Only seen those two..


----------



## Rouge

Ghost in the Shell
Spirited Away
Princess Mononoke

I'm glad there're others on this thread who like the first two!


----------



## TreeBob

Rouge said:


> Ghost in the Shell
> Spirited Away
> Princess Mononoke
> 
> I'm glad there're others on this thread who like the first two!


You would have to be dead inside to not enjoy Miyazaki movies.


----------



## Verdant Hollow

I used to watch a lot of anime, but then I found out that I disliked the vast vast vast majority of it. There are some shows on the cusp that I can still watch (Trigun, the serious parts of Eva, etc.), but for the most part I don't enjoy any of the anime I used to watch

There's some good anime out there:

The first Kenshin OVAs
Grave of the Fireflies
Serial Experiments Lain
Akira

But my favorite anime of all time is either:

Giant Robo
Galaxy Express 999

If you haven't given Giant Robo a shot, I highly highly highly recommend it. I can't say enough about that show. Galaxy Express 999 is so classic. Some people might call it "cliche", but it was around before there were any cliches in anime, so if you can get past that you'll love it :laughing:


----------



## Trope

tdmg said:


> If you haven't given Giant Robo a shot, I highly highly highly recommend it. I can't say enough about that show. Galaxy Express 999 is so classic. Some people might call it "cliche", but it was around before there were any cliches in anime, so if you can get past that you'll love it :laughing:


I'll do that. Thanks. :wink:


----------



## Hillary

Sailor Moon! I miss that show.


----------



## Tyler87

So who has seen the second Evangelion renewal movie? I just watched it last night... and oh. my. God. I can't say much without ruining it, unfortunately. I enjoyed it very much, however.


----------



## Vegard Pompey

Death Note, have yet to see anything that rivals it.


----------



## Tyler87

Vegard Pompey said:


> Death Note, have yet to see anything that rivals it.


How much anime have you watched....I mean it was good but not THAT good. At least in my opinion anyway. To each their own I suppose.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Verdant Hollow

Yeah. I agree. I read all of Death Note. It was good, but not GREAT.

It was great at certain things, but failed completely in others. Some parts were very realistic and natural, other parts weren't. The characters were very flat and didn't develop. Some of them were cool (even very cool), but they weren't emotionally complex. There were also some plot holes, which are certainly forgivable.

Basically, if I could think of a way I would enjoy it more, it's not great, only good. Which is fine. All the anime I listed, I couldn't have made it better. I couldn't ask for better characters, art, plot, music, nothing. If you don't think it could have been better for you, then maybe it's great to you. But if you honestly could think of an improvement, I'd recommend reconsidering. And if it's simply because you haven't watched much, rent some of the stuff people have listed here.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

For sheer lulz, I add the zero no tsukaima series to the list.


----------



## Vegard Pompey

Tyler87 said:


> How much anime have you watched....I mean it was good but not THAT good. At least in my opinion anyway. To each their own I suppose.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I haven't watched a lot of animé because most of the animé that I _have_ watched I have found utterly unsatisfactory. Out of the ones on your list I have seen Gungrave, which was awesome except for the third quarter of the show, and is another of my favourites. Code Geass was immensely entertaining and had an epic ending but is also inconsistent and flawed. NGE and Cowboy Bebop I didn't care for at all, and Fumoffu and Haruhi are good, although I tend to regard comedy a 'lower' art form than more 'serious' fiction.



tdmg said:


> Yeah. I agree. I read all of Death Note. It was good, but not GREAT.
> 
> It was great at certain things, but failed completely in others. Some parts were very realistic and natural, other parts weren't. The characters were very flat and didn't develop. Some of them were cool (even very cool), but they weren't emotionally complex. There were also some plot holes, which are certainly forgivable.
> 
> Basically, if I could think of a way I would enjoy it more, it's not great, only good. Which is fine. All the anime I listed, I couldn't have made it better. I couldn't ask for better characters, art, plot, music, nothing. If you don't think it could have been better for you, then maybe it's great to you. But if you honestly could think of an improvement, I'd recommend reconsidering. And if it's simply because you haven't watched much, rent some of the stuff people have listed here.


Death Note isn't perfect, but I can't think of an animé that is. DN comes the closest though. I actually thought it had brilliant characters, though it has a small cast of truly important characters.

Out of the stuff you mentioned, I've only seen Akira and Grave of the Fireflies. Akira was good but the characters were dull and I didn't care for any of them one bit. Grave of the Fireflies did absolutely nothing for me. Okay, war is bad, suffering exists, I'm supposed to feel sad now? I felt like there wasn't a whole lot to see and think about, just attempted catharsis forced down my throat.


----------



## Norway88ESTP

Naruto and Bleach <3 :laughing:


----------



## Verdant Hollow

Vegard Pompey said:


> Out of the stuff you mentioned, I've only seen Akira and Grave of the Fireflies. Akira was good but the characters were dull and I didn't care for any of them one bit. Grave of the Fireflies did absolutely nothing for me. Okay, war is bad, suffering exists, I'm supposed to feel sad now? I felt like there wasn't a whole lot to see and think about, just attempted catharsis forced down my throat.


Yeah, that's why I only listed them as "good", because they could have been better in my eyes. They both had some aspects to them that I thought were great or were perfect for their genre, but still flawed. I know what you mean about Grave of the Fireflies. I have a number of friends who don't like it at all, but that's just our tastes.

Keep looking though!


----------



## Vegard Pompey

tdmg said:


> Yeah, that's why I only listed them as "good", because they could have been better in my eyes. They both had some aspects to them that I thought were great or were perfect for their genre, but still flawed. I know what you mean about Grave of the Fireflies. I have a number of friends who don't like it at all, but that's just our tastes.


Yeah, I won't claim GotF is a bad film, plenty of people whose opinions I respect love that movie. I just think I'm far too desensitised to enjoy it.


----------



## Verdant Hollow

Yeah, desensitized is probably it, sadly :sad:

I often like those slow, complex, character driven films :laughing:


----------



## Tyler87

Vegard Pompey said:


> I haven't watched a lot of animé because most of the animé that I _have_ watched I have found utterly unsatisfactory. Out of the ones on your list I have seen Gungrave, which was awesome except for the third quarter of the show, and is another of my favourites. Code Geass was immensely entertaining and had an epic ending but is also inconsistent and flawed. NGE and Cowboy Bebop I didn't care for at all, and Fumoffu and Haruhi are good, although I tend to regard comedy a 'lower' art form than more 'serious' fiction.


I'll certainly bite on the Code Geass thing... It did have some major plot holes etc... but man they knew how to keep you on the edge of your seat. What bugged you about Cowboy Bebop and NGE? I can guess pretty easily with NGE being as riddled with plot holes and budget cuts etc that it was, however, Bebop, for the most part anyway, was pretty solid imo. Though I would say there was a real lack of a conclusion towards the end. I also felt that a couple of the characters weren't quite developed quite enough. A lot of Bebop felt like it was pretty static in terms of the plot and the character's universe changing. Thats kind of what I liked about it though... It felt very true to the universe the show was set in.
You would REALLY like Monster if you're into the very serious, mental games area of the genre. You might also like Ghost In The Shell too. It's got a good bit of that. You may or may not like Fullmetal Alchemist as well.

If comedy isn't your thing thats cool though. I started out with anime in a fashion similar to yours. I was very very selective for a while but you'll learn to tolerate more and more and pick up on a subtle references and tiny little character traits that you'll really come to love about the characters. There is a lot to appreciate in just about every show out there... and it was tough to start forcing myself to watch some of the "lesser" acclaimed shows too. In the end I like to think it made me appreciate the good ones I came across a lot more.


----------



## Verdant Hollow

What I can't stand about pretty much every show that goes on for more than one season are the inane episodes that serve to only dilute their product.

Shows like Naruto, Kenshin (not the OVAs), etc. think that character building is like building a house, that you just keep on adding more and more silly/useless episodes and eventually we become attached to characters that are cool but ultimately very flat and no different from the characters we knew in episode 5.

I know they have to sell shows and create filler until the manga catches up to them, but it still pisses me off :angry:

Shows like Lain and Paranoia Agent do a lot more in one season than most others seem to do in four. If your characters are flat fine, but simply making more episodes won't help that.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

Norway88ESTP said:


> Naruto and Bleach <3 :laughing:


 *Throws to hungry yoma.*


----------



## Vegard Pompey

Tyler87 said:


> I'll certainly bite on the Code Geass thing... It did have some major plot holes etc... but man they knew how to keep you on the edge of your seat. What bugged you about Cowboy Bebop and NGE? I can guess pretty easily with NGE being as riddled with plot holes and budget cuts etc that it was, however, Bebop, for the most part anyway, was pretty solid imo. Though I would say there was a real lack of a conclusion towards the end. I also felt that a couple of the characters weren't quite developed quite enough. A lot of Bebop felt like it was pretty static in terms of the plot and the character's universe changing. Thats kind of what I liked about it though... It felt very true to the universe the show was set in.


I watched too few episodes of Bebop to give an accurate opinion on it. Here is where I might be mistaken entirely, but as far as I can recall it was fairly episodic, I prefer shows with coherent stories where each episode leads right into the next.



> You would REALLY like Monster if you're into the very serious, mental games area of the genre. You might also like Ghost In The Shell too. It's got a good bit of that. You may or may not like Fullmetal Alchemist as well.


I've seen Monster. It was consistently good but never great. Overall it didn't do much for me. Fullmetal Alchemist was alright, nothing special.


----------



## Tyler87

Its somewhat episodic... more so than most shows. Until the last few episodes that is. Episodic shows have their own merits too. The character development isn't driven by the story some of time time. It gives the creators a lot of freedom to work with and can make for some AWESOME characters that have their own little quirks and nuances that you'll really come to appreciate. Plus they hint / clue the viewer in to tiny little subtle plot hints that really bring everything together when the real plots begin.


----------



## Ninja Nem

Norway88ESTP said:


> Naruto and Bleach <3 :laughing:


The anime for Bleach is alright but pointless to watch since the dialogue is exactly the same word for word of the manga dialogue. I hate the dubbed voices for some of the later characters. It's also annoying that they added two separate arcs that have nothing to do with anything. It does have some good music though.


----------



## Vegard Pompey

Tyler87 said:


> Its somewhat episodic... more so than most shows. Until the last few episodes that is. Episodic shows have their own merits too. The character development isn't driven by the story some of time time. It gives the creators a lot of freedom to work with and can make for some AWESOME characters that have their own little quirks and nuances that you'll really come to appreciate. Plus they hint / clue the viewer in to tiny little subtle plot hints that really bring everything together when the real plots begin.


I do however, not like episodic shows at all.


----------



## TotalPigeon

Great Teacher Onizuka
Black Lagoon
Noien

I'm recommending a few I haven't seen here yet. Great Teacher Onizuka is probably my favourite character of all time. The anime is a comedy, based around life lessons at a school. (Episodic style warning  )
Black Lagoon is pure action, of the guns and girls variety, but it's fun to watch and well animated. (Episodic style warning )
Noien is a little more intellectual, and I would thoroughly recommend it to anyone who has the slightest interest in physics for an interesting and original plotline.


----------



## Kohtumine

TotalPigeon said:


> Noien is a little more intellectual, and I would thoroughly recommend it to anyone who has the slightest interest in physics for an interesting and original plotline.


You mean *Noein*, I would thorougly recommend it to anyone who doesn't have the slightest interest or idea about quantum physics, that way they can enjoy it, instead of hate it.


----------



## Praesul

Here's my anime list

Praesul's Profile - MyAnimeList.net

It's not a complete list yet though. Need to add some more into "Plan to watch"


----------



## TotalPigeon

Tlatoani said:


> You mean *Noein*, I would thorougly recommend it to anyone who doesn't have the slightest interest or idea about quantum physics, that way they can enjoy it, instead of hate it.


Damnit, I always get that spelling wrong. I before the E, except after C...
Yeah, you've kind of got me there. I admit, I have no more than a passing interest in quantum physics. Still, I thoroughly enjoyed it. But you're probably taking it too seriously if it's evoking a hate reaction


----------



## dogduoduo

One piece~~i like it.


----------



## Omnivian

-Sorry for posting twice... Mistake.


----------



## Omnivian

-1. Rurouni Kenshin 
-2. Wolf’s Rain 
-3. Monster 
-4. Ghost in the Shell 
-5. Death Note 
-6. Yu yu hakusho 
-7. Ergo Proxy 
-8. Code Geass: Lelouch of the Rebellion R1/ R2 
-9. Trigun 
-10. Naruto/ Naruto Shippuden 
-11. Samurai Champloo 
-12. History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi
-13. Neon Genesis Evangelion

I could try to make a shorter list out of this... Yet it wouldn't be much shorter, anyway...



dogduoduo said:


> One piece~~i like it.


Hey, dogduoduo. Talk me into watching One Piece. I hear it's great but... but don't know much about it. And the drawing style is a bit weird for me.


----------



## Ventricity

i havent watched alot of anime series. but recently i´ve begun to take an interest in it, after seeing the first fiew episodes of Death Note. great stuff. then i have made some research and looked into some stuff i could like and i´m suprised many havent mentioned Fullmetal Alchemist. it´s supposed to be really good i hear, so i´ve ordered it along with neon genesis evangelion. but maybe i´ve made a mistake on fullmetal? i mean, i haven´t heard of half of what has been mentioned here. but i love miyazaki films and akira.


----------



## Arioche

Ventricity said:


> i havent watched alot of anime series. but recently i´ve begun to take an interest in it, after seeing the first fiew episodes of Death Note. great stuff. then i have made some research and looked into some stuff i could like and i´m suprised many havent mentioned Fullmetal Alchemist. it´s supposed to be really good i hear, so i´ve ordered it along with neon genesis evangelion. but maybe i´ve made a mistake on fullmetal? i mean, i haven´t heard of half of what has been mentioned here. but i love miyazaki films and akira.


FMA is pretty good, although they've made quite a deviation from the original manga, it did a good job with the storyline I think. And omg, NGE, don't make me get started on that. <3


----------



## oxymoronic

Darker Than Black, Elfen Lied, Hellsing, and Trinity Blood


----------



## Sweetish

Record of Lodoss War <-- heck with Lord of the Rings marathons, I'll be watching ROLW for my fantasy elves, dwarves, humans and dragons fix.

Toradora! <-- feisty chick in school uniform meets scary looking laid-back classmate and developments occur!

Bubblegum Crisis <-- chicks in light-armor combat suits kicking boomer @$$ in Neo-tokyo

Claymore <-- chicks in light-armor uh, armor, kicking zombie @$$ in... some, grey, place... ???

12 Kingdoms <-- displaced chick in light-armor, uh, clothing, kicking demon @$$ in, duh, The 12 Kingdoms

Top wo Nerai! (Aim for the top! / Gunbuster) <-- the fetus that inspired his next project, Neon Genesis Evangelion- ugh, that show, I can't stand NGE.

Ranma 1/2 <-- chick that is actually inherently a dude, but only when exposed to warm water

Oh My Goddess / Aa! Megami-samaa! <-- heavenly chicks that make you feel warm and fuzzy inside o_o

The Girl Who Leapt Through Time <-- exactly what it sounds like

Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind <-- my favorite Hayao Miyazaki film, also his first released

Interstella 5555: 5tory of the 5ecret 5tar 5ystem <-- someone liked Daft Punk so much that they made an anime movie set to the Daft Punk album "Discovery".

Now and Then, Here and There <-- want to go through emotion with moral lessons? I'll watch this over Grave of the Fireflies, any day.

All Purpose Cultural Cat Girl Nuku Nuku <-- comedic value for fans of late 80s/early 90s style anime


I only like that Trinity Blood has a Buck-Tick song in the OP theme; my bro showed me some of the anime but in the end it only served to introduce me to new music ^_^


----------



## FiNe SiTe

Im obsessed with Naruto/Naruto Shippuden
Fullmetal alchemist roud:


----------



## Ben

I finished watching Hellsing Ultimate not to long ago. Needless to say: It. Was. _Awesome_. -insert breathy sigh here-


----------



## εmptε

TENGEN TOPPA GURREN LAGANN!:frustrating:


----------



## Outcode

Code Geass! I love it.
Some of my other favorites are: Shakugan no Shana, Clannad, Kanon 2006, Great Teacher Onizuka :happy:


----------



## Sweetish

Cheshire Wolf said:


> TENGEN TOPPA GURREN LAGANN!:frustrating:


My husband loves that anime. Surprisingly, made by the same production company that made "Gunbuster" (Aim for the top!) lawl. DRILL ALL THE WAY TO HEAVEN! and of course that means the same prod co. that made Evangelion. I need to verify this...


----------



## εmptε

*Your husband has good taste in animation. Plus he was able to find a wife that had good taste too.

I'm going to list a few more animes that I love: 

Ghost Hunt - It has to be near the top. It's one of my favorite series ever created
Baccano! - The soundtrack for this animation is amazing!
Dogs: Stray Dogs Howling in the Dark
Mnemosyne: Mnemosyne no Musume-tachi
Umineko no Naku Koro ni - My newest favorite.

You're correct about Gainax (Studio) 


*


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

Fullmetal alchemist has always been my favorite but one of the recent ones I watched that I really enjoyed was Le Portrait de petite cossette. It was amazing, only three oav's about two hours in length. Pretty crazy anime though


----------



## εmptε

*Brotherhood is better than the original FMA anime. Ling (EXTX [Haven't quite figured him out]) is probably my most favorite character, followed by Fullmetal (ENTP [Broken]) and than Mustang (ENTJ). However, I also seem to be interested in Major Armstrong (The Sister who is IXTJ)*


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34

I prefer the darker themed anime and stragic drama.

Pi's Top 3 amine:

1. Code Geass
2. Gankutsuou: The Count of Monte Cristo
3. Death Note


----------



## Ben

Ghost Hunt was an incredible series. I was disappointed to find out there wasn't a second season.:frustrating:


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

how can you say a series is better when it hasn't even finished yet? that is jumping to conclusions 

I love the original series. I so far have enjoyed it more than the brotherhood one


----------



## εmptε

*Easy. Brotherhood follows closer to the manga. Thus it is better in my eyes.  I'm an ENTP. I jump to conclusions. Go Ne! I also jump away from them. I feel they brought out more depth in the newer series while the older one was more action action action.
*


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

I think that is why I wasn't able to enjoy the brotherhood series as much so far, because it follow the manga there are not any real surprises. nothing is more exciting than being caught off guard. I think the reason I like anime so much is because the story lines are much more unique than what they generally show on american tv


----------



## Narrator

I'm kinda...bad at favorites, I generally prefer manga, but *Bleach* ('till it got to the bountou arc) was pretty good, *Ouran high school host club* for the humour, *Drangon Ball Z* for the...awesome, naturally I adored Pokemon, Digimon and CCS as a kid, *Gravitation* (ONLY IN SUB) is full of wonder and brilliant things. 

*Green green* was quite funny, I liked what I read of the manga of *Bokura ga ita*, and so far the first minute or so of the anime. *Higurashi no naku koro ni* was entertaining while wince worthy.

Ohh yeah, totally adored Tenchi Muyo, particularly Ryoko and Washu as a kid.


----------



## In a Quandary

Full Metal Alchemist. No competition. But then again, the list of anime I've watched isn't terribly extensive.


----------



## RoMo

Top favorite:
Haibane Renmei

Other favorites:
Abenobashi
Azumanga Daioh
Cowboy Bebop
Ergo Proxy
Eureka 7
Fullmetal Alchemist
Ghost in the Shell
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Paranoia Agent
Samurai Champloo


----------



## ChaosRegins

*Hellsing Ultimate *
*Soul Eater *
*Death Note *
*Gintama *
*One Piece *
*Bleach(loathe the fillers) *
*Naruto Shippuden(loathe the fillers) *
*Kenshin *
*Yu Yu Hakusho *
*Samurai Champloo *
*Mushi-shi *
*FMA:Brotherhood *
*Tsubasa Chronicles OVA*


----------



## lonewolf

Trigun - My all time favorite
Yu Yu Hakusho
Death Note
Samurai Champloo
Cowboy Bebop
Dragonball - the original one where Goku's a kid
I can't stand when an anime drags on and on with endless filler and seemingly pointless extensions to the plot. 
The biggest offender obviously being Dragon Ball Z.


----------



## εmptε

ChaosRegins said:


> *Hellsing Ultimate *
> *Soul Eater *
> *Death Note *
> *Gintama *
> *One Piece *
> *Bleach(loathe the fillers) *
> *Naruto Shippuden(loathe the fillers) *
> *Kenshin *
> *Yu Yu Hakusho *
> *Samurai Champloo *
> *Mushi-shi *
> *FMA:Brotherhood *
> *Tsubasa Chronicles OVA*


That's the OVA correct? The show itself sucks but Hellsings OVA is fucking awesome!

I've got to rewatch Yu Yu Hakusho. I loved that show.


----------



## εmptε

lonewolf said:


> Trigun - My all time favorite
> Yu Yu Hakusho
> Death Note
> Samurai Champloo
> Cowboy Bebop
> Dragonball - the original one where Goku's a kid
> I can't stand when an anime drags on and on with endless filler and seemingly pointless extensions to the plot.
> The biggest offender obviously being Dragon Ball Z.


Love & Peace \\.//


It's funny that I was a bigger fan of Knives and Vicious (Trigun and Cowboy Bebop) than I was of the main characters.


----------



## SyndiCat

1. Death Note
2. Elfen Lied
3. Bleach
4. Naturo (Shippudden <-- because he's less of a brat there)

I've tried to watch others but, meh, never really that interested. Death Note was just amazing though, I swear it almost beats Dexter on Showtime.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

*From what little I've seen...*

1. Monster
2. Now and Then, Here and There
3. Digimon, particularly Adventure 02 and Tamers


----------



## Unicorntopia

Neon Genesis Evangelion
Elfen Lied
Samuri Champloo
Cowboy Beebop
Spirited Away
Howel's Moving Castle
Uron High School Host Club
My friend Totoro
Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
Macros (something, I don't remeber which one. It was not on adult swim and never englidh dubbed. It was about some lady singer.)
Outlaw Star


----------



## Eeiko

1)Sailor Moon
2)Princess Tutu
3)Full Metal Panic


----------



## bank of asantewaa

It changes way too often, but since I've been re-watching things I loathed during my childhood, I've learned that _Black Jack_ has easily fallen into my all-time favorite, followed by _Beck: Mongolian Chop Squad_. : |


----------



## Paramount

Bleach
Naruto
Death Note
Vampire Night


----------



## Ti Dominant

The* Dragonball *Series of course!


----------



## krayzie se7en

Naruto all the way.


----------



## FromTheWorldUp

Naruto, because it's the only favorite still going and the plot is just getting better
Full Metal Alchemist - Awesome, don't know why they stopped at 51 episodes in the anime
Deathnote - Awesome manga, don't know about the anime. I don't think it would be nearly as good.


----------



## PseudoSenator

Howl's Moving Castle 
Spirited Away 
Princess Mononoke 
DBZ 
*Yuyu Hakusho* <3 
Sailor Moon
Avatar: the Last Airbender


----------



## SyndiCat

I forgot to add Berserk. Don't know how I could forget that, it was the third anime I watched, and second best to Death Note.


----------



## Mwuuh

Hetalia: Axis Powers currently has a lot of fantards, but that still doesn't stop me from liking it (I do prefer the manga, though). I just don't say it out loud in public in fear of being a) stamped as yet another fantard, and b) surrounded by twice-as-excited fantards wanting to engage in mindless conversation about their favourite fan-pairing. (gag)

Other than Hetalia, I like Slayers (my first anime!), Ranma 1/2, Azumanga Daioh, Bokusatsu Tenshi Dokuro-chan, the little I have seen of Durarara and Death Note, and, of course, the Moomins. Yes, it's Finnish, but the tv-series was produced in Japan, so I'm guessing it's considered an anime series? :tongue: If I'm wrong, I'd like to know what it's called.


----------



## Doom

Welcome to the NHK!
Clannad
Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex
Azumanga Daiou
Akira
Berserk
K-On!
Claymore

I'm really enjoying Hirugashi and Gintama at the moment. 

Also struggling to bring myself to finish Cowboy Bebop ;_;

My anime list


----------



## sonicdrink

Durarara!
Code Geass
Samurai Champloo
Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei
Toradora


----------



## nanlak.NAXOS

Love:
Ghost in the Shell (cyberpunk. need I say more? also, SaC + the original movies)
Black Lagoon (needs no explanation)
Rozen Maiden (why lie?)
Gurren Lagann (more manly than manly)

Like:
Ergo Proxy (good, but not perfect)
Full Metal Panic (fun ride)
Toradora (again, why lie?)
Elfen Lied (interesting premise, anime could have been better)
Hayate no Gotoku (again, fun ride)
Higurashi (was interesting)


----------



## reindesu

Death Note
Kyou Kara Maou
D Gray Man
Kuroshitsuji
Mai-HiME
DN Angel

Sorry, but that's all I can think of for now.
I watched too much anime my mind's too busy recalling each and every one of the characters than typing the titles here. -_-

EDIT:
I've neglected to add BECK. 
It's one of the animes that I really enjoyed watching. Thanks for someone above for mentioning it. :crazy:

Well, guess if we're all in a situation which forces us to mention all the greatest animes that we've watched up till now, I'm sure none of us could actually mention all of them immediately.


----------



## HerSquirreliness

I like _Wolf's Rain_, _Fullmetal Alchemist_, _Ruroni Kenshin_ ('cause Kenshin is a total [email protected]$$!), and any of the Studio Ghibli films. I've also watched some of _Code Geass_, which I thought was pretty interesting, too.


----------



## Vodhgarm

Claymore is my absolute favorite! I doubt i'll ever fond another anime/manga that i like this much, and it's kind of sad ...

Others I really like though are Fullmetal Alchemist, Death Note and Wolf's Rain.


----------



## Unicorntopia

Got a new favorites!

Fruits Basket!!! :laughing:
Death Note


----------



## Protagoras

Neon Genesis Evangelion 
Hunter x Hunter
Death Note
Full Metal Alchemist (both anime series)
Hikaru no Go
Monster
Dragon Ball (all series)
Bleach

...and I have discovered this funny new anime called _Beelzebub_, but since only two episodes have been aired I won't put it on the list yet.


----------



## NoirAddict

Bleach
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
The Disappearance of Haruhi Suzumiya

I'm planning to watch Death Note next. :happy:


----------



## Lokkye

all sorts of anime!  
Naruto, Flame of Recca, One Piece.. all that crap :tongue:


----------



## Bunker Man

Probably Elfen Lied. If you subtract the massive amount of nudity and violence put in for shock value, it's like the Generation X: tales for an accelerated culture of anime.


----------



## Nathaniel_Near

I'll post my top 5:

*1. FMA: Brotherhood​*Flawlessly paced with a grandiose and all encompassing story. The character development is thorough and not just limited to Ed and Al. The fight scenes are brilliantly done and the final arc is profound. A very wholesome masterpiece of an anime, is Brotherhood. Brotherhood makes me want to forget about FMA.


*2. Code Geass​*This is the most exhilerating, dynamic and striking anime that I've ever seen. I love the art, the music and the complexity of what turns out to be a deeply interwoven plot.


*3. Death Note*​It was hard not to be drawn in by the mutual mental masturbatory tandems of the three chief suspect geniuses. Like brotherhood, DN is littered with many memorable scenes, but produces thrills, twists and turns on the level of Code Geass. So, why do I like Geass more then? Because Geass sounds like 'gay ass', which makes me lol a little inside. No, I preferred it due to finding more of the characters likeable.


*4. AnoHana​*The story is just beautiful. The storytelling is so pristinely eloquent. It made me cry my eyes out, what more can one say?


*5. Monster*​This is the ultimate murder mystery anime. The pacing is a little slow for some but I was hooked from beginning to end, then again, I was a sucker for the TV show, Lost.


Honourable mentions:

Phi Brain: Puzzle of God - Huge fun, and stimulating for the mind as one tries to solve the challenges that present themselves throughout the series.

Bakemonogatari and Nisemonogatari - Just weird, creepy, cute, neurotic and compelling.


----------



## Rinori

1. Naruto
2. Gundam Wing
3. Bleach
4. Tenchi Muyo
5. Fairy Tail


----------



## L'Empereur

Dragon Ball Z


----------



## hazzacanary

I'm relatively new to the world of anime, but I really liked code geass. I'm watching the melancholy of haruhi suzumiya at the moment, and I like that too.


----------



## WindowLicker

1. Death Note
2. Pokemon (season 1)
3. Inuyasha
4. Bleach
5. Fooly Cooly
Not in any particular order. 

Thats pretty much the only anime I have ever liked. Cowboy Bebop is ok sometimes but it can be kinda boring.


----------



## Enkidu

In no particular order:

Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann

Samurai Champloo

Tekkonkinkreet

Mobile Suit Gundam

Mushishi


----------



## VertigoH

Mushishi 
Fullmetal Alchemist 
Wolf's Rain 
Eden of the East 
The Wallflower/Perfect Girl Evolution/Yamato Nadeshiko Shichi Henge (it has so many names, take your pick xD) 

I really want to watch Kino's Journey, I've heard it has a similar feel to Mushishi.

Other than that, that's pretty much it. I'm not a huge anime fan; the fact that a show is or isn't anime doesn't mean much to me.
Not to say a show being anime isn't important to the show but.... eh. @[email protected] Articulation fails me. I just have some friends that watch anything that's anime just for the fact that it's anime. I find that kind of silly.


----------



## Franci98

I'm gonna be the 39091st to say:

Dragonball Z


----------



## DouglasMl

VertigoH said:


> Mushishi
> Fullmetal Alchemist
> Wolf's Rain
> Eden of the East
> The Wallflower/Perfect Girl Evolution/Yamato Nadeshiko Shichi Henge (it has so many names, take your pick xD)
> 
> I really want to watch Kino's Journey, I've heard it has a similar feel to Mushishi.
> 
> Other than that, that's pretty much it. I'm not a huge anime fan; the fact that a show is or isn't anime doesn't mean much to me.
> Not to say a show being anime isn't important to the show but.... eh. @[email protected] Articulation fails me. I just have some friends that watch anything that's anime just for the fact that it's anime. I find that kind of silly.


I've seen the manga of your fifth choice; _The Wallflower _is the English translated title of that manga; _Yamatonadeshiko Shichihenge _is the original Japanese manga; I suspect _Perfect Girl Evolution_ is the anime translated into English. The common factor across all of these is four late teenage boys who have the job of trying to transform a Goth girl (the title character, whether you call her a wallflower or a yamato-nadeshiko, i.e. a Japanese pink) into a _proper _young woman in order to live rent-free in a luxurious house.


----------



## Kevinaswell

VertigoH said:


> Mushishi
> Fullmetal Alchemist
> Wolf's Rain
> Eden of the East
> The Wallflower/Perfect Girl Evolution/Yamato Nadeshiko Shichi Henge (it has so many names, take your pick xD)
> 
> I really want to watch Kino's Journey, I've heard it has a similar feel to Mushishi.
> 
> Other than that, that's pretty much it. I'm not a huge anime fan; the fact that a show is or isn't anime doesn't mean much to me.
> Not to say a show being anime isn't important to the show but.... eh. @[email protected] Articulation fails me. I just have some friends that watch anything that's anime just for the fact that it's anime. I find that kind of silly.


Mushishi is alright--only about 1/3 into the series though, hasn't done a good job of hooking me.

I LOVE FMA. Fuck Brotherhood as well as the movies, though.

Wolf's Rain was too slow for me, and the end didn't make me too satisfied... it was beautifully drawn though, amazing style.

Eden of the East is a great too! I actually only watched that one a couple months ago, it turned out way better than I thought it was going to! Some champion sci-fi. 

I LOVE ANIME! But I have the same sense as you about it, I only claim to love anime cuz I've found so many more awesome 'anime' shows than just regular shows. They sure know how to weave an amazing plot. 

Anime is just like any other art form though. I think that might be what you were trying to get at...there is A LOT of garbage anime out there, wayyyyyyy more than decent ones. This is why it's just as annoying when people gobble up anything 'anime' as it is when people gobble up anything they play on MTV.


Hipsters!!!


----------



## Brighter.Tomorrow

My favorite are Fruits Basket, Full Metal Alchemist, Elfen Lied.
I much prefer the Fruits Basket manga over any anime though.


----------



## Kevinaswell

If anyone is in to mindfuck sci-fi manga, check out Future Diary

It's an anime, but it's not finished and impossible to find english subs or dubs.

But the manga is good to go, and amazing


----------



## Nekomata

1. Full Metal Alchemist
2. Death Note
3. Lucky Star
4. Dragonball Z/GT
5. .hack//Roots
6. Uchuu no Stellvia
7. Persona 4 the Animation

That's it, I think o_o


----------



## Enkidu

Kevinaswell said:


> Mushishi is alright--only about 1/3 into the series though, hasn't done a good job of hooking me.
> 
> I LOVE FMA. Fuck Brotherhood as well as the movies, though.


Think of Mushishi as a series of vignettes, each episode explores the premise of the human-mushi dynamic. There's no real overarching or linear plotline, either. The main theme is _healing_ and _return to origin_; it's circular throughout. 

I know! I'm glad to see I'm not the only one that thought FMA: Brotherhood was utter crap. I only liked Shambala because they showed Ed and Al in the flesh together, finally. 



Kevinaswell said:


> I LOVE ANIME! But I have the same sense as you about it, I only claim to love anime cuz I've found so many more awesome 'anime' shows than just regular shows. They sure know how to weave an amazing plot.
> 
> Anime is just like any other art form though. I think that might be what you were trying to get at...there is A LOT of garbage anime out there, wayyyyyyy more than decent ones. This is why it's just as annoying when people gobble up anything 'anime' as it is when people gobble up anything they play on MTV.


Yeah, there's too much pop and formulaic bullshit that gives anime a bad name. I take that back: it's lost a balance of high and low culture. Have you seen Pale Cocoon? I recommend it; it's not new, it's been lingering under the radar for a few years now.


----------



## jeffbobs

Dragonball Z 

but also very recently saw one called deadman wonderland. was very very well made and great, one of my favs now


----------



## nolla

Gankutsuou and Ergo Proxy.


----------



## DomNapoleon

-Evangelion;
-Elfen lied;
-Hellsing; 
-Death note; 
-Doraemon.


----------



## sleepingdragon83

*my favorite*

Favorite anime of all time in order: Dragon Ball Z-A guilty pleasure of mine. It's the one anime I hardly ever get tired of watching. I absolutely LOVE the characters, the cheesiness, the silly dub, etc. It's easier to take it more seriously when watching it in Japanese.  Slayers-It NEVER fails to make me laugh and I love each and every one of the characters. TRY is my favorite of all the seasons. ^^ Fruits Basket-The artwork is gorgeous, the characters are memorable, and sometimes you just need a sweet/warm/fuzzy anime to watch on a bad day Ouran High School Host Club-Unique story line, lovable characters (Tamaki is my favorite!) and it follows a similar pattern to Fruits Basket..only funnier and more eccentric. Inuyasha: In college this was my favorite anime. I still have a bit of a soft spot for it.  The first two maybe three seasons of Inuyasha were fantastic. The story was fresh, the characters were dynamic and interesting, and Naraku was one of the best villains ever. But then when it reached four plus seasons it ended up recycling its stories and it got old REALLY fast. I still enjoy the first couple seasons now and then.  Elfen Lied-So this is on the bottom of the list because, honestly, never in a million years would I expect to like a horror anime. It's gory, it's bloody, there's nudity, there's mention of rape...it's not my cup of tea. Yet I find myself inexplicably drawn to it. I love the characters, the story line is very well thought out, and the animation is fluid and beautiful. I could watch it over and over again...as long as my eyes are covered whenever Lucy is on screen. XD (EDIT) Why does it keep clumping my answers into one messy giant paragraph and how can I get it to STOP? x_X)


----------



## Alediran

Fairy Tail
One Piece
Sailor Moon
Cowboy Beebop
Slayers
The Vision of Escaflowne
Guilty Crown
Saint Seiya
Hellsing
Trigun
Naausica of the Wind Valley
Howl's Moving Castle

And those just from memory, the full list is much longer.


----------



## hulia

You're all going to laugh, it's alright..

but, K-ON. I don't care if it technically has no plot, I adore the art and lack of character development. The music did it for me.

Okay, but yeah, Gurren Lagann (row row fight tha powah), FLCL, Samurai Champloo, Cowboy Bebop, Toradora, Eden of the East, and some others here and there. I also love Hayao Miyazaki's movies. I don't really watch as much as I used to any more, but I'm enjoying Mirai Nikki for the time being.

Manga wise, I love almost all of Junji Ito's work. So gruesomely beautiful.


----------



## Mashidar

volcarona said:


> You're all going to laugh, it's alright..
> 
> but, K-ON. I don't care if it technically has no plot, I adore the art and lack of character development. The music did it for me.
> 
> Okay, but yeah, Gurren Lagann (row row fight tha powah), FLCL, Samurai Champloo, Cowboy Bebop, Toradora, Eden of the East, and some others here and there. I also love Hayao Miyazaki's movies. I don't really watch as much as I used to any more, but I'm enjoying Mirai Nikki for the time being.
> 
> Manga wise, I love almost all of Junji Ito's work. So gruesomely beautiful.


Oh you struck a chord in me now.  Anyone who says they enjoy Toradora! gets love from me as well as Eden of the East. K-on was alright, I enjoyed it for what it was, but I think the music I enjoyed more. Have you seen Beck? Great anime.


----------



## hulia

Mashidar said:


> Oh you struck a chord in me now.  Anyone who says they enjoy Toradora! gets love from me as well as Eden of the East. K-on was alright, I enjoyed it for what it was, but I think the music I enjoyed more. Have you seen Beck? Great anime.


I feel like Toradora! doesn't get enough love and Eden of the East is too under-appreciated. Both great animes for their own genres.  
No, I have not! But I've heard about it. Any anime based around music is an instant love in my book. I'll be sure to check it out soon.


----------



## Mashidar

volcarona said:


> I feel like Toradora! doesn't get enough love and Eden of the East is too under-appreciated. Both great animes for their own genres.
> No, I have not! But I've heard about it. Any anime based around music is an instant love in my book. I'll be sure to check it out soon.


Yeah, Toradora does not get enough love. Out of the last 15 years of watching many different anime titles, it's one of the only ones I still love to this day and have placed in my top 5 of all time. Beck was more "real" I guess vs K-on. The only other music title that I really enjoyed because of how funny it is, despite how crude it can be was Detroit Metal City.


----------



## hulia

Mashidar said:


> Yeah, Toradora does not get enough love. Out of the last 15 years of watching many different anime titles, it's one of the only ones I still love to this day and have placed in my top 5 of all time. Beck was more "real" I guess vs K-on. The only other music title that I really enjoyed because of how funny it is, despite how crude it can be was Detroit Metal City.


Yeah, K-ON didn't have an edgy vibe or well, anything "edgy" or suspenseful about it but I still enjoyed the musical aspect of it. I wouldn't mind watching something based on an actual band with some drama and crude humour. DMC looks like it does a good job of that.


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith

There's so many great ones but as you may have noticed, A Certain Scientific Railgun has really struck a chord with me. Very recently a second season of it was green-lit, and I'm absolutely over the moon about it. roud:


----------



## Mashidar

Leeoflittlefaith said:


> There's so many great ones but as you may have noticed, A Certain Scientific Railgun has really struck a chord with me. Very recently a second season of it was green-lit, and I'm absolutely over the moon about it. roud:


yeah I saw that and I'm excited to see it. I really like how they play out Index and Railgun as same universe yet different tales. BTW your avatar looks great. I'm happy with that outcome on it. :3

Anyone seen Honey and Clover? Another great series.


----------



## LoonyLovegood

Hunter X Hunter
Ouran High School Host Club
Fairy Tail
Cardcaptor Sakura
Nodame Cantabile


----------



## Mashidar

LoonyLovegood said:


> Hunter X Hunter
> Ouran High School Host Club
> Fairy Tail
> Cardcaptor Sakura
> Nodame Cantabile


To this day Cardcaptor's third opening is one of my personal favorite opening songs, and I've never seen the series. Fairy Tail has earned a special spot for me.


----------



## Doll

_Perfect Blue_.


----------



## Dr Wahwee

One Piece


----------



## jhoro115

I really enjoyed Steins;Gate


----------



## LoonyLovegood

Platinum? I must agree that it's a good song too. But my favorite would be Fruits and Candy. The song is just so cheerful that I feel uplifted when I listen to it.


----------



## Mashidar

LoonyLovegood said:


> Platinum? I must agree that it's a good song too. But my favorite would be Fruits and Candy. The song is just so cheerful that I feel uplifted when I listen to it.


See my thing is as much as I enjoy the Japanese version and I'm alright with the English version. I really enjoy the Spanish version of Platinum for some odd reason.


----------



## Mustang

I had quite an extensive list when I was a bit younger, but the ones that still stick with me to this day are _Ghost in the Shell: SAC 2nd Gig, Great Teacher Onizuka, xXxHOLIC, __Full Metal Panic, FMA: Brotherhood, __Hikaru no Go, Desert Punk, Samurai Champloo, _and _Outlaw Star_.


----------



## Mashidar

Mustang said:


> I had quite an extensive list when I was a bit younger, but the ones that still stick with me to this day are _Ghost in the Shell: SAC 2nd Gig, Great Teacher Onizuka, xXxHOLIC, __Full Metal Panic, FMA: Brotherhood, __Hikaru no Go, Desert Punk, Samurai Champloo, _and _Outlaw Star_.


Mustang I think you and I will get along just fine. Anyone who can say then enjoyed GTO gets a vote in my book.


----------



## Mustang

Mashidar said:


> Mustang I think you and I will get along just fine. Anyone who can say then enjoyed GTO gets a vote in my book.


Heh, enjoyed? GTO was life-changing. :] Onizuka taught me how to be a man, and I'm only half joking. Minus the smoking, I probably admire him more than almost any real person I've ever met.


----------



## AstralSoldier

-Evangelion and the movie franchise...VERY good anime, especially if you're into philosophical, existential, and psychological topics.

-Fist of the North Star...Martial Arts Guy in post-apocalyptic Earth is double-crossed by his rival, and friend and is left for dead after he witnesses the love of his life being taken away by his friend and she pledges herself to his friend, to save her guys life. Guy goes on a quest of vengeance tearing shit up with hokutoshinken (his fighting style) and seeks his love again, and put an end to his now-lunatic ex-best friend. GREAT SHOW.

-Tokko...Sword wielding, special police unit cuts down demons in Modern-Day Japan seeking ancient, powerful artifacts....what's *NOT *to like?

-Witch Hunter Robin...A chick who can use Pyrokinesis to destroy other witches, with a team trained to do so? Very cool.

-Yu Yu Hakusho...a guy who beats the HELL out of demons with his bare-hands and spirit energy.

-Inuyasha...Half-demon guy meets up with reincarnated priestess who travels through time via a well, to help him hunt for shards of an ancient jewel found inside her, not to mention the demon that has been plotting their deaths all along the way because of past ties....I mean, it's a good anime, but screw Inuyasha because let's face it, the supporting characters we're a hell of a lot more interesting then him, and he's the lead, btw Sesshomaru is the MAN from ANCIENT JAPAN! lol

-Black Cat...Guy leaves organization of assassins, and the organization (and a very crazed and obsessed rogue member) hunt him down.

-The Guyver...High School student finds alien, bio-boosted armor and kicks mutant ass.

-Who the heck can forget Dragon Ball, Z, and GT (arguably my favorite series) 

-Oh, yea, there's the X-Men the Anime series...it's really good, but there's only like 12 episodes of it so far; dunno if they plan to make a season 2 yet or not, but I still recommend it to anyone who's into X-Men. The prof. actually 'fights' in this one.

-Full Metal Alchemist...Young bros. fool around with alchemy, and loose/disfigure their bodies and seek way to get them back..pretty cool.

These are just the one's I've watched recently, that I can recall off the top of my head, but there's too many good ones...just too damn many....


----------



## Pathosray

My absolute favourite would probably have to be a toss up between Afro Samurai and Steins Gate.


----------



## b0red




----------



## Apple Head

LeaT said:


> Wow, my taste is so obscure compared to everyone else's.
> 
> Pale Cocoon
> Mononoke
> Ergo Proxy
> Mushishi
> Darker Than Black
> FLCL


Ergo Proxy is my all-time favorite.
Mononoke has an awesome soundtrack.
And the other ones I've made note of but haven't watched yet.


----------



## FlawlessError

1. Death Note - (cup of tea for all NTs, what with all the GENIUS.) HIGHLY RECOMMENDED (don't get too attached to the show because it gets depressing)
2. Gankutsuo: The count of Monte Cristo - ( The count is just.....so good in personality and character, also love the story and perfect soundtrack ) HIGHLY RECOMMENDED (dont get too attached to this too)
3. Clannad - (may suprise but I actually really liked this show, heavily recommend it aswell) HIGHLY RECOMMENDED (same as above)


----------



## Elaminopy

In order it came to my head:

Dragonball series
Naruto series
Yu Yu Hakusho
FLCL
Hellsing Ultimate
Cromartie High School
Princess Mononoke (I own all the Miazaki films, besides the latest Borrowers one)
Howl's Moving Castle
Ancient Books of Ys series
Elfen Lied
Fullmetal Alchemist

Inuyasha almost makes this list. I have plenty I haven't seen yet that have on my computer. Death Note is one of them.


----------



## CorgiGirl

My favorites are:
1. Ouran High School Host Club
2. Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood
3. Hetalia
4. Fruits Basket
5. Gundam Wing
6. Deathnote


----------



## hulia

I'm surprised to see all of the Fooly Cooly fans here. Most of my friends absolutely hated it for the same stupid excuse; "It had no plot" "it made no sense", ect. I thought it was brilliant. The story, animation, and music.

Now I'd be pretty damn happy if I saw some more Evangelion in peoples' favourites.


----------



## Aubbs

Darker Than Black
Psycho-Pass
Naruto
Black Butler
Ouran High School Host Club
Deathnote
Hetalia


----------



## Mashidar

Volcarona said:


> I'm surprised to see all of the Fooly Cooly fans here. Most of my friends absolutely hated it for the same stupid excuse; "It had no plot" "it made no sense", ect. I thought it was brilliant. The story, animation, and music.
> 
> Now I'd be pretty damn happy if I saw some more Evangelion in peoples' favorites.


The thing is after re watching the old eva series as of late, I didn't grab me as much as it did the first time I watched it years before. There are some parts that still stand out as great, and the series is still one of my personal fav's. But after a lot of the other shows I've seen it fell from grace I'm afraid.


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith

Not enough Gurren Laggan on these lists. Seriously, even if you don't like mecha, watch it, it's far from a stereotypical mecha animé. It's fun, dramatic and moving with a really unique spirit to it, and the plot takes some very daring, even shocking twists and shifts in tone. It's awesome.

Speaking of animé that defy stereotypes, Mahou Shojou Madoka Magica is pretty great as well. A couple of shocking twists in there too!


----------



## Fukushim

1. Code Geass apparently
2. Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood
3. Gundam 00
4. Darker than Black
5. Ergo Proxy

I'm not a huge anime fan, though I watch some from time to time.


----------



## Aubbs

Another Darker Than Black fan! ^,^




Fukushim said:


> 1. Code Geass apparently
> 2. Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood
> 3. Gundam 00
> 4. Darker than Black
> 5. Ergo Proxy
> 
> I'm not a huge anime fan, though I watch some from time to time.


----------



## VioletTru

I sure wish that FUNimation would dub _Xxxholic__: Kei _using the same English voice actors (this one of the rare instances when an English dub is THAT excellent) from the original _Xxxholic _series. The reason I'm not watching it now is because I'm still waiting, unrealistically, for that day. *Sigh* At this point, it's probably more unlikely than likely, but who knows?

I know that I have posted in this thread before (on page 8, talking about other anime series), but I have a soft spot for _Piano: Melody of a Young Girl's Heart, _if anyone else has heard of/watched it before. I have also seen the director's cut of the cult classic _Kite_, and will be watching both _Vampire Hunter D _and _Vampire Hunter D: Bloodlust _pretty soon.









LeaT said:


> Wow, my taste is so obscure compared to everyone else's.
> 
> Pale Cocoon
> Mononoke
> Ergo Proxy
> Mushishi
> Darker Than Black
> FLCL


Ah, Mushishi. I love the animation/blending of colors, the surreal context in which it is presented, and how each episode centers around a supernatural and spiritual occurrence. The opening theme is also great, in my opinion. I should probably finish watching where I left off, which was over a year ago!


----------



## Mashidar

Let's see...started watching Mayo Chiki! last night. Nice little series really. Nothing super fancy, just a cute love story.


----------



## Kyandigaru

I dont watch anime much, but when I do, its always gonna be Sailor Moon


----------



## Cheveyo

Kyandigaru said:


> I dont watch anime much, but when I do, its always gonna be Sailor Moon


Oh man, nostalgia. That's the first anime series I'd watch whenever I could. They had it on Cartoon Network when I was in Jr. High or so. I'd come home every day to watch it. Even when they started playing the show earlier, I would set the VCR to record an episode of it.

I'd probably still rank it was a favorite even when I don't really enjoy it anymore simply because it was my first.


----------



## Mashidar

Kyandigaru said:


> I dont watch anime much, but when I do, its always gonna be Sailor Moon


Should be a Sailor Moon HD Remake coming this year if I recall.


----------



## cheburashka

1. code geass will always be my number one
2. sakamichi no apollon/kids on the slope was fantastic and easily ranks as my favorite aside from that


----------



## Kyandigaru

Mashidar said:


> Should be a Sailor Moon HD Remake coming this year if I recall.


oh well i'll check it out. Hopefully, its interesting!


----------



## urca

I think my favorite anime of all time HAS, and I literally mean HAS to be Hunter x Hunter *wank mode: ON*

The story's just amazing, the characters never cease to interest me and the dialogue can be fun and can be serious and can be a mix of both folded with dark groups (One of the groups in the anime seems satanic, called Phantom Troupe).

The way the writer constructs the plot is amazing, a character appeared only in the first chapter of the manga happened to be a very important character that plays a big role in the biggest saga in the manga despite only appearing once and not being labelled as the main character's main goal. Another thing that the writer likes to do is throwing hints, one hint in the beginning or even in the middle can foreshadow an event in the future and that happened a lot in the manga.

The fights are very well-written, and can intrigue a lot and makes you want more and more of it. The fight system in Hunter x Hunter is probably the most well-developed fighting system in Shounen's history, because it allows characters to become strong but with a lot of restrictions, yet you can reach the same level if you train a lot. And there's no BURST HAX POWER in the fighting system unless you throw your life away, and even then you can only use that power for less than two minutes.
You gain power by restrictions, and they can be physical or mental or situational, for example:

I want to gain a lot of power in my category (there are 6 categories of Nen in HxH), I can train on my Hatsu (ultimate move) but I have to restrict it to gain more power, but I don't want to restrict a lot so I make a physical restriction, "I'll never use the move unless I do it with both my hands", or "To use this move, I'll have to charge myself for ten seconds". Or you can use a situational restriction such as "I'll never attack innocent people with this move", or "If I fail to lethally hit my enemy, I shall lose this ability" etc etc. I believe that this system leaves a wide space for imagination of powers and stuff like that.

Last, but not least: Hisoka and Chrollo Lucifer are fucking amazing. Sadly I can't post images or I'd post some awesome stuff :/

*Wank mode: OFF*


----------



## DemonAbyss10

Tied between the following

Outlaw Star
Darker than BLACK
Vision of Escaflowne
Mobile Suit Gundam 00 (If I never watched this, Gundam wing would be here)
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann (watched it before it became uber popular. Somehow, I dunno why, but Nia became my favorite character, especially season 2.)
S-cry-ed
Fooly Cooly


----------



## SwordsmanBudo

I just finished watching Blood C and the movie The Last Dark. I love dark animes, including it among my favorites.


----------



## MerelyARumor

1.Samurai Champloo
2.darker than black
3.Ergo Proxy
4.casshern sins
5.Sword art online
6. Arakawa under the bridge
7. Fooly cooly 
8.Lovely Complex
9.Death note
10. i dont know if this is an anime but Avatar the last airbender and the legend of korra sure got that anime feel to them
11.Trigun
12.elfen lied
13. Megaman EXE
14. One piece


----------



## Hikikomori

Bleach because:


----------



## SwordsmanBudo

Hikikomori said:


> Bleach because:



Ulquiorra is awesome. And the episode between him and Hollow Ichigo was epic.


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## Aubbs

I followed Bleach, I'm completely and utterly lost and I have no idea what is going on...


----------



## Mashidar

Aubbs said:


> I followed Bleach, I'm completely and utterly lost and I have no idea what is going on...


It's much like spirit DBZ. Each arc can be summed up with...
-Ichigo is weak
-Foes enter and beat him
-He whines about needing to be stronger
-He powers up
-He refights foes
-Ichigo Wins
-Tie up anything that might need to be done 
-Start Next Arc

I loved bleach, still read the Manga each week it's released. But the plot just kept on going and was easy to figure out, the fillers though were by far some of the best fillers in anime. Bount Arc, Shūsuke Amagai Arc, Zanpakutō Arc (one of my fav's), and the Gotei 13 Arc. All of the fillers were not bad, unlike Naruto fillers at the time. 

Now with the recent chapters talk has already started about either another series, or a movie to wrap things up fully once the manga is over, the author says he's in his final arc but for him that could take another 5 years.


----------



## EmpireConquered

Right now, I'm so into No. 6 and Psycho Pass.


----------



## EmpireConquered

Mashidar said:


> It's much like spirit DBZ. Each arc can be summed up with...
> -Ichigo is weak
> -Foes enter and beat him
> -He whines about needing to be stronger
> -He powers up
> -He refights foes
> -Ichigo Wins
> -Tie up anything that might need to be done
> -Start Next Arc
> 
> I loved bleach, still read the Manga each week it's released. But the plot just kept on going and was easy to figure out, the fillers though were by far some of the best fillers in anime. Bount Arc, Shūsuke Amagai Arc, Zanpakutō Arc (one of my fav's), and the Gotei 13 Arc. All of the fillers were not bad, unlike Naruto fillers at the time.
> 
> Now with the recent chapters talk has already started about either another series, or a movie to wrap things up fully once the manga is over, the author says he's in his final arc but for him that could take another 5 years.


Funny pattern, bleach.


----------



## Mashidar

EmpireConquered said:


> Funny pattern, bleach.


You know overall though, I didn't really dislike the series. It was one of the few I didn't drop off and on. Now Fairy Tail has taken over the spot for "power up" series.


----------



## EmpireConquered

Mashidar said:


> You know overall though, I didn't really dislike the series. It was one of the few I didn't drop off and on. Now Fairy Tail has taken over the spot for "power up" series.


Fairy Tail, hm, never really got to it. One piece is way better. But it also get boring after a point. I stayed with bleach because it has really beautiful artwork.


----------



## Mashidar

EmpireConquered said:


> Fairy Tail, hm, never really got to it. One piece is way better. But it also get boring after a point. I stayed with bleach because it has really beautiful artwork.


I started Fairy Tail out when it was released, dropped it about 10 shows in, I felt that it was just dull and boring. Then when they came across the Alternate World Arc in Fairy Tail I started reading the manga for what I missed then caught up on the shows. Now it's a series I really feel bad for dumping because of a gut reaction. 

One Piece I really want to like, I think I've made it almost 80 shows into the series so far and it's been so-so for me. But it had a pattern much like other shows of it's nature. The fights just last a long time. Bleach, Fairy Tail try to wrap up most fights by two shows, sometimes they go longer though.

One Piece is that show that I'll keep coming back to over time and one day I'll be caught up. *laughs* Bleach did have good artwork and it had it's moments. I really did enjoy a lot of the filler arc's more than the normal arcs for the most part. They just have a habit of dropping cast and developments without an issue. I do wait for the return of Nel and perhaps some past on Ichigo's family. I'm sure that's to come in the next few months.

GetBackers, where my avatar is from, is another series that was really good as it progressed and ended much to soon.


----------



## EmpireConquered

Mashidar said:


> I started Fairy Tail out when it was released, dropped it about 10 shows in, I felt that it was just dull and boring. Then when they came across the Alternate World Arc in Fairy Tail I started reading the manga for what I missed then caught up on the shows. Now it's a series I really feel bad for dumping because of a gut reaction.
> 
> One Piece I really want to like, I think I've made it almost 80 shows into the series so far and it's been so-so for me. But it had a pattern much like other shows of it's nature. The fights just last a long time. Bleach, Fairy Tail try to wrap up most fights by two shows, sometimes they go longer though.
> 
> One Piece is that show that I'll keep coming back to over time and one day I'll be caught up. *laughs* Bleach did have good artwork and it had it's moments. I really did enjoy a lot of the filler arc's more than the normal arcs for the most part. They just have a habit of dropping cast and developments without an issue. I do wait for the return of Nel and perhaps some past on Ichigo's family. I'm sure that's to come in the next few months.
> 
> GetBackers, where my avatar is from, is another series that was really good as it progressed and ended much to soon.


That's what happens with me in case fairy tail too. I was thinking of reading it again, but I've missed too much progress. Slam Dunk is always a classic. I think One Piece nails it during the Ace arc, after that it just become dull and monotonous- maybe an after-effect of a great arc, but I still follow it because Doflamingo appears more and he's my favorite character (like it wasn't obvious). I make it a point to check it up sometimes, just to see how it progresses. But bleach and naruto is bleh lately. (I do enjoy the Kenpachi's fight though)

You should try Psycho-pass, its good. GetBackers, I did read it and its very interesting, now I forget why I dropped it.


----------



## Mashidar

EmpireConquered said:


> That's what happens with me in case fairy tail too. I was thinking of reading it again, but I've missed too much progress. Slam Dunk is always a classic. I think One Piece nails it during the Ace arc, after that it just become dull and monotonous- maybe an after-effect of a great arc, but I still follow it because Doflamingo appears more and he's my favorite character (like it wasn't obvious). I make it a point to check it up sometimes, just to see how it progresses. But bleach and naruto is bleh lately. (I do enjoy the Kenpachi's fight though)
> 
> You should try Psycho-pass, its good. GetBackers, I did read it and its very interesting, now I forget why I dropped it.


Hummm....I like your taste.  I think we will have to talk more about anime in the near future.


----------



## EmpireConquered

Mashidar said:


> Hummm....I like your taste.  I think we will have to talk more about anime in the near future.


True that. .


----------



## Aubbs

I HATE Fairy Tale and One Piece, it makes me cringe.


----------



## Mashidar

Aubbs said:


> I HATE Fairy Tale and One Piece, it makes me cringe.


What is it about them that you dislike Aubbs?  See I'm not huge on the power up and fight portion. More so on the personal development, growth and overall all around setting that Fairy Tail is set around.


----------



## Aubbs

Mashidar said:


> What is it about them that you dislike Aubbs?  See I'm not huge on the power up and fight portion. More so on the personal development, growth and overall all around setting that Fairy Tail is set around.


Biggest reason for both is the drawing and animation, I cannot stand it

Fairy Tail
It is to comedic, It cannot be taken serious at all and to me it is like the Spongebob of anime. Yes, every anime has it's comedy or comic relief but that is all Fairy Tale is. 

Purpose? The story is mindless and there is too much filler, I forget what the point is to watching it.

Every character has some heart breaking sob story and are so outlandish they are not relate able. 

one of the leading characters- Lucy summoning zodiac signs sucks, she is is so weak and indecisive.

Poor story plot, weak characters, bad fight scenes.

One Piece
Episode 65 is where it should have ended but now it is random, obnoxious adventures with no real story to it... it just never ends

Fansubbs are just bad... no no no.

Luffy, cool in the beginning but now I feel tired and annoyed by him all the time. Again weak characters

Fights were cool for a bit too but now they're really repetitive

Over done random stuff, like Sanji falling in love with every girl he sees

Never ending - no plot, lack of ideas, weak characters.


Though I am just not a fan and I could rant more than I just did (saving reader(s) from that) it is only my opinion and I do see the appeal for some people.


----------



## Mashidar

Aubbs said:


> Biggest reason for both is the drawing and animation, I cannot stand it
> 
> Fairy Tail
> It is to comedic, It cannot be taken serious at all and to me it is like the Spongebob of anime. Yes, every anime has it's comedy or comic relief but that is all Fairy Tale is.
> 
> Purpose? The story is mindless and there is too much filler, I forget what the point is to watching it.
> 
> Every character has some heart breaking sob story and are so outlandish they are not relate able.
> 
> one of the leading characters- Lucy summoning zodiac signs sucks, she is is so weak and indecisive.
> 
> Poor story plot, weak characters, bad fight scenes.


See the animation is the same you would expect from any studio that has to do so many shows.  You can't have great quality animation for all 170 shows, so you pick the big moments to use great animation and the filler/smaller chapters to use horrid animation. I ended up not caring so much about animation for the simple reason that I love story over animation. This applies to all things not just Fairy Tail mind you. I love Robotech but lord that animation was horrid back in the day. 

Fairy Tail's aimed as a DBZ-ish comedy series. Hence why their has never been any romantic development for awhile but for the humor between some of the people. It's implied, but never really the focus. You can laugh while watching the show and know that people like Natsu are the carefree happy go lucky type, but when he has to be serious and the tone changes, and he gives a speech for the most part tend to be some of the stronger parts of the series.

Lucy, I give you that. But her role is to be the weak one of the group as she gets stronger over time. She has her moments as she gets her contracts, but she will never be the focus, she's supposed to be the main character as Fairy Tail is her story, but also she supposed to be the viewers entry way into the universe of the series. She knows nothing due to her sheltered life and having that trope used anything can be introduced with her as a focus. Her main appeal is her caring nature though and always has been, how she treats her contracts as well as what limit she goes to for her friends is what makes her a charming main character. She shows that you don't need to be Ezra or Natsu in order to be strong. 

Heartbreaking stories is what makes for drama though. I mean I felt Ezra was really just some overpowered plot breaker. But as more of her background has been introduced over time I began to like her as much as the other characters. Same with Gray and even Juvia even with her stalker like nature. Most of the people in Fairy Tail all have personality and the world that they live in is crafted better than other series like DBZ where really the world didn't matter it was the combat that mattered. Fairy Tail always seems to focus on the setting and then the people.

Their has been two filler arcs in Fairy Tail so far that I can recall. The Daphine arc and that was a filler, nothing really great about that one. But the second story arc called The Key of the Starry Sky arc was by far one of the best written and animated fillers in some time. So much so that the creator of Fairy Tail put parts of the filler arc into the current manga to show that he approved of what was done during that arc. It was really well written and while it had it's usual tropes, the overall flow and feeling of the episodes were great.

Fairy Tail also is one of the few shows that has always had good openings and endings. Sure they spoil a bit, but overall I've been happy with it. 

I could go on and on as well because I do love when people debate about things such as this. in the end we all have different taste, I know tons of anime titles that I just don't get that people swear as the best series ever.


----------



## Syfte

Angel Beats
Steins; Gate

less significantly
Naruto (Shippuden)
Fairy Tail
Clannad (After Story)


----------



## Cotillion

Medieval Dark Fantasy (Favorite)
- Berserk
- Claymore

Post-Apocalyptic Sci-Fi
- Fist of the North Star
- Trigun

Horror Sci-Fi
- Elfen Lied
- Gantz

Adventure Fantasy
- Bleach
- Naruto

Comedy Drama
- Great Teacher Onizuka

Psychological Thriller
- Death Note


----------



## studio.basecat

- Neon Genesis Evangelion
- One Piece
- Initial D
- Katekyou Hitman Reborn!
- Ranma 1/2
- Samurai X

I also love "Princess Princess". It can be a bit awkward to watch can be very handy when I need a quick stress relief.


----------



## RaidenPrime

L'Chevalier D'eon
Code Geass: Lelouch of the Rebellion


----------



## Mashidar

Ore no Imouto ga Konnani Kawaii Wake ga Nai new season started. Lots of great series coming back for this spring season.


----------



## QueenTrovert

GINTAMA, definitely. (stalking the manga for the time being)
Fairy Tail (and reading the manga)
Beelzebub(currently following the manga since the anime is finished)
Hetalia (I miss them TT^TT)
Kuroko no Basuke (Although I'm not sure if it's my favorite...)
Sakurasou no Pet na Kanojo (Yes, one of a kind)
Naruto


----------



## Hoff

Baccano!
Black Lagoon
Steins;Gate
Serial Experiments Lain
Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magica
Higurashi No Naku Koro Ni
Bakemonogatari
Desert Punk


----------



## sjack

bobobo-bo bo-bobo


----------



## Giratina

Right now.. 

Pet shop of horrors~


----------



## sjack

On a more serious note:

Ghost in the Shell: SAC 2nd GIG
Raxephon
Gankutsuou
Kino's Journey
Fate/Zero
Kara no Kyoukai
Gurren Lagann
Cowboy Bebop
Fullmetal Alchemist (both 2003 and Brotherhood)
EVA 2.0
Monster
Baccano!

Honorable mentions:

Death Note (besides complex plot, two main characters and quality animation, it has very little else going for it)
Code Geass (would be in my favourite, but the stupidity of the middle section of R2 really dragged it down for me)
Psycho Pass (one of the better recent anime, but that final third was a bit lack luster)
Evangelion (its budget issues prevent it from having the stellar execution it deserves and therefore I can't put in my favourites)
Trigun 
Durarara!! (had the potential to surpass Baccano!, but that second half sucked big donkey balls)
Madoka
Bakemonogatari
Darker than Black


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Revolutionary Girl Utena is my #1 fave. It's one of those shows I can watch over and over, despite it being nearly 40 episodes long. 

Other anime I like:
Monster (although I haven't finished watching it yet)
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Princess Tutu
Kaiji (And Fukumoto's stuff in general)
Welcome to the NHK
Madoka Magica

...There are probably some other shows, but those are the ones I can think of at the moment.


----------



## Necrox

Clannad, Elfen Lied, Great Teacher Onizuka, Cromartie High School.


----------



## geekofalltrades

I watched the first season of _Spice and Wolf_ this last weekend. It was really good.


----------



## Bigbone99

Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood
Gintama
Gurren Lagann
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Katekyo Hitman Reborn

My top 5


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure.


----------



## Soulfully

Best Anime ever:

_*Clannad*_










_*Kanon 2006*_










Both make me cry just looking at the pictures...


----------



## Greenfeldspar

There are so many good ones, but my top 5 are

1. Berserk (the movies)
2. Cowboy Bebop
3. Monster 
4. Haibane Renmei
5. X TV


----------



## rawrmosher

Naruto, Bleach and Death Note are the only ones I'm really able to get into apart from Full Metal Alchemist:Brotherhood. That'll always have a spot in my heart :L


----------



## Questing

I haven't watched very much anime, but Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood takes the top place for me.


----------



## The Scorched Earth

Wolf's Rain, Haibane Renmei, and Ghost in the Shell: Standalone Complex.


----------



## btsami

I'm not sure how long ago the story started, but the TV series for Attack on Titan started recently. It's nuts! Has anyone else started watching it yet?!


----------



## Maybe Mercury

btsami said:


> I'm not sure how long ago the story started, but the TV series for Attack on Titan started recently. It's nuts! Has anyone else started watching it yet?!


Yeah. It's intense. It's a bummer that the story line was so unfocused in the first few episodes. It definitely did catch my interest.

My favorite anime of all time is Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood... or Ouran High School Host Club.


----------



## Necrox

11 episodes in, Attack on Titan is looking great so far. Very intense, and some stunning art to boot. The main character needs more emotional variety though (3 feelings: anger, determination and anger, and.... anger).


----------



## Maybe Mercury

Necrox said:


> 11 episodes in, Attack on Titan is looking great so far. Very intense, and some stunning art to boot. The main character needs more emotional variety though (3 feelings: anger, determination and anger, and.... anger).


Yeah. Honestly, the potato girl is a more interesting character than he is so far. Still, something tells me that Attack on Titan's gonna be the next big thing.


----------



## Nostalgiac

I haven't really watched that much anime (I only really started a few months ago) but here are a bunch that I like!!!

*Neon Genesis Evangelion* + the two ending movies - I admittedly went into these kinda skeptical since I still had that "ew anime" mindset and then it proceeded to completely blow my mind. It has everything I want out of an anime, really; definitely my favorite and one I'll keep talking about for a while. also, that ending movie is amazing and is tied with 2001 and Taxi Driver as my favorite film

*Baccano!* - Really really really great setting and music, and the plot is incredibly well-done too. Nothing feels contrived at all.

*Monster* - I'm not even ten episodes in and this is shaping up to be one of my favorites; really great pacing, characters, plot, and it does the whole morality shtick a lot better than Death Note could (hell, this is death note with better everything)
*
Akira* - I don't even really know why I like this one so much, but I do; all the art and the music and the action and the really interesting plot and the dystopian sci-fi setting just get to me a lot

*FMA: Brotherhood* - Not finished with this one yet either (about halfway through) but I don't think I'll need to watch any other shonen after this; if someone was just getting into anime I would recommend them this (or eva if they're into subversive mindscrewy stuff like i am, hah)

*Serial Experiments Lain* - Probably one of the eeriest things I have ever watched, yet that's what made it so great (plus the plot isn't that hard to understand yo)

*Paranoia Agent* - This one was more on the psychotic side whereas Lain is on the creepy eerie side and though I don't really like how they 
* *




plotdump in the last few episodes


 it was overall a really cool show (plus i love satire and black comedy)

*Gurren Lagann* - Everything about this show is so ridiculous and over the top that it's great. I feel like a small child watching this

*Death Note* - I found this to actually just be a super fun thriller and not as deep as people say it is (Monster does that a lot better, as I said before). the part after 
* *




L dies (I do nooooooooooooooot want this to become common knowledge to people who haven't watched it)


 sucks ass but then the ending comes along and makes up for it
The OST ranges from great (L's theme, that ambient stuff that plays whenever they're thinking hard about something, and the eerie choral pieces) to absolutely horrible (that one cheesy "epic" orchestral song, all of the OPs and EDs ["What's Up, People?!" gets a pass though because it fits the whole descent into madness thing that I love])

*Cowboy Bebop* - I wasn't a huge fan of the episodic format but everything else I really liked, especially that soundtrack oof


----------



## The Hungry One

I am but a novice anime watcher (no attention span), but the ones that managed to catch my attention and made me marathon them were:

1. Samurai Champloo -- Hiphop samurai with character development, clever plot, and fantastic animation. 

2. Princess Jellyfish -- I was ehh about the title, but then I watched episode 1 to the end and I went ehhhh!

3. Usagi Drop -- All the warm fuzzies.

4. Ouran High School Host Club -- When you just want to escape to a happier world. The violin Sakura Kiss theme is now full of happy memories. 

5. Future Diary -- If I ever take over my school's anime club, I will show this one first, because it grabs your attention so hard. Every week we looked forward to this the most ^^. A superb thriller. 

6. Millenium Actress -- Satoshi Kon. A love story? 

7. Howl's Moving Castle -- Hayao Miyazaki. A love story!

I hope to find more great anime!


----------



## Naveen Srivatsa

I have watched a few anime series, mainly action/adventure oriented and Naruto and Naruto Shippuden stood out for me.


----------



## sjack

Nostalgiac said:


> I haven't really watched that much anime (I only really started a few months ago) but here are a bunch that I like!!!
> 
> *Neon Genesis Evangelion* + the two ending movies - I admittedly went into these kinda skeptical since I still had that "ew anime" mindset and then it proceeded to completely blow my mind. It has everything I want out of an anime, really; definitely my favorite and one I'll keep talking about for a while. also, that ending movie is amazing and is tied with 2001 and Taxi Driver as my favorite film
> 
> *Baccano!* - Really really really great setting and music, and the plot is incredibly well-done too. Nothing feels contrived at all.
> 
> *Monster* - I'm not even ten episodes in and this is shaping up to be one of my favorites; really great pacing, characters, plot, and it does the whole morality shtick a lot better than Death Note could (hell, this is death note with better everything)
> *
> Akira* - I don't even really know why I like this one so much, but I do; all the art and the music and the action and the really interesting plot and the dystopian sci-fi setting just get to me a lot
> 
> *FMA: Brotherhood* - Not finished with this one yet either (about halfway through) but I don't think I'll need to watch any other shonen after this; if someone was just getting into anime I would recommend them this (or eva if they're into subversive mindscrewy stuff like i am, hah)
> 
> *Serial Experiments Lain* - Probably one of the eeriest things I have ever watched, yet that's what made it so great (plus the plot isn't that hard to understand yo)
> 
> *Paranoia Agent* - This one was more on the psychotic side whereas Lain is on the creepy eerie side and though I don't really like how they
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plotdump in the last few episodes
> 
> 
> it was overall a really cool show (plus i love satire and black comedy)
> 
> *Gurren Lagann* - Everything about this show is so ridiculous and over the top that it's great. I feel like a small child watching this
> 
> *Death Note* - I found this to actually just be a super fun thriller and not as deep as people say it is (Monster does that a lot better, as I said before). the part after
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L dies (I do nooooooooooooooot want this to become common knowledge to people who haven't watched it)
> 
> 
> sucks ass but then the ending comes along and makes up for it
> The OST ranges from great (L's theme, that ambient stuff that plays whenever they're thinking hard about something, and the eerie choral pieces) to absolutely horrible (that one cheesy "epic" orchestral song, all of the OPs and EDs ["What's Up, People?!" gets a pass though because it fits the whole descent into madness thing that I love])
> 
> *Cowboy Bebop* - I wasn't a huge fan of the episodic format but everything else I really liked, especially that soundtrack oof


You. I like you. Especially what you said about Monster when compared to Death Note. NTs here dick-ride Death Note too much when there are infinitely superior psychological thriller animes out there. Your taste is pretty much identical to mine. I recommend you check out Fate/Zero next.


----------



## sasukeuchiha

Ouran High School Host Club
Special A
OP
roud:


----------



## Modal Soul

naruto
code geass
the melancholy of haruhi suzumiya
k-on
samurai champloo
clannad/clannad after story

i heard attack on titan is incredible. same with free! and k project. all three are fairly new, i think?


----------



## mbemma

Ouran Highschool Host Club
Hetalia: Axis Powers
Mirai Nikki

I know, don't judge me :frustrating:


----------



## Mashidar

This season: Golden Time tends to be the title I'll focus on this season as it's created by the creator of Toradora!.


----------



## Astrid Dunham

Mine are: Grave of the Fireflies (Amazing but be prepared to cry a lot...), My Neighbor Totoro and Spirited Away.


----------



## ERIKGWK

lamù so obv! XD


----------



## geekofalltrades

Kyousougiga is a miracle of the universe.

This week's episode literally took my breath away.


----------



## Bootsy

Evangelion is still my favorite thing ever. 

I also loved Martian Successor Nadesico. I thought that was a really clever show.


----------



## HydroSoul

No. 6
Hetalia
Full Metal Alchemist
Death Note

I still need to watch Attack on Titan. *hides in fear of spoilers* owo


----------



## Chamondelle

Pokemon Origins is my top ATM. That edgy heartwarming theme..ooh. Kuroko's Basket would be the second. As for movie anime, Hoshi Ou no Kodomo and Spirited away is still top.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Obscure

*Death Note!!*


----------



## Kasjady

Myself, Yourself 
Hotarubi no Mori e
Spirited Away 

I loved them


----------



## Metalize

Another vote for Madoka (Magica). Really has to be rewatched several times to be appreciated because even though the story itself is engaging, there's a number of... more universal/abstract concepts coming into play, and it's pretty amazing what they've done with them. That juxtaposition of cutesy loli anime with the dark themes + death scenes is pretty jarring too (though it doesn't devolve into gratuitous cheap shock value gore like Higurashi).


----------



## Lelu

1. Code Geass (Surprise!)

2. Naruto

3. Death Note

4. Hunter x Hunter

5. Dragonball Z


I know I'm forgetting a ton here, but these one's all grabbed my attention.


----------



## SuperDevastation

Non Non Biyori (can only be better if it had another male character or 2)
Gakkou Gurashi!
Himouto! Umaru-chan
Absolute Duo
A Certain Magical Index
A Certain Scientific Railgun
Puella Magi Madoka Magica
Hidamari Sketch
Fullmetal Alchemist


I used to like Dragonball Z, Naruto, Digimon, and Pokemon more. Also I posted before.


----------



## Wisteria

1. Death Note
2. Monster
3. Full metal alchemist - brotherhood


----------



## koalaroo

I'm rewatching Dragon Ball Z, and I'm laughing over it so hard. This was entertaining as a kid, but it's SO bad as an adult. I don't really have a favorite anime, to be honest. It's kind of a phase I grew out of as I matured. I'm also more into immersive video games than I am into TV shows.


----------



## koalaroo




----------



## aubreyospaghettio

1. Hunter X Hunter
2. Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood
3. Death Note
4. Moribito 
5. Attack on Titan
6. Mushishi
7. One Punch Man
8. Soul eater 
9. Assassination Classroom
10. Yu yu hakusho
11. Angel beats




favorite anime movies:
any Ghibli movie. my favorites are howls moving castle, Princess mononoke, and whisper of the heart
sword of the stranger. Incredible fight scenes.
garden of words. beautiful animation, I shed a few tears over this one.
Children who chase lost voices



anyone have any recommendations? movie and/or show.
I'm currently watching Rurouni Kenshin and it's not as good as I expected.


----------



## Kavik

1. Saiyuki. It's a bit cheesy but I'll always love its characters.

No particular order:
2. Trigun
3. Trinity Blood
4. Zoids
5. Wolf's Rain
6. Full Metal Alchemist
7. Death Parade
8. Soul Eater

....

I've seen about 200 different anime so I could easily keep adding to the list.


----------



## DualGnosis

I haven't been able to watch much anime recently and good ones always alter my list but from what I can remember:

1.) Death Note
2.) Tengen Toppa Gurren Laggan
3.) Trigun
4.) Samurai Champloo
5.) Cowboy Bebop
6.) Psycho-Pass (Part One)
7.) Mushishi
8.) Bartender
9.) Code Geass
10.) Zankyou no Terror

Though I may have already posted on this thread before, this is just a recent update.


----------



## KittyofTrees

1. Puella Magi Madoka Magica
2. One Punch Man
3. Monster Musume
4. Hellsing Ultimate
5. Neon Genesis Evangelion (original series + End Of) 

I really liked Evangelion, but the reason I'm putting it below harem trash like Monster Musume is because Evangelion gave me nightmares for _years_ (not an exaggeration), while MonMusu gave me nothing but good feels. Why can't I have a nice dream about snek waifu instead of having a nightmare about being in Tokyo-03 during an Angel attack for the umpteenth time?


----------



## Kassibykakes

Monster is absolutely fantastic.
Hayao Miyazaki movies such as Howl's Moving Castle, Totoro, Kikki's Delivery Service, etc.
Honey and Clover (that ending tho...)
Kimi ni Todoke
Ao Haru Ride
Noragami 
Shiki; probably my favorite 'scary/horror' anime I've ever seen, tho I haven't seen many. I just really enjoyed this one.

We don't talk about Clannad and Clannad After Story. I watched that once and it messed with my feelings, man. I can't go back. It was that good. It was amazing.


----------



## NNN

school rumble
Ouran High School Host Club
skip beat
lovely complex
vampire knight...
i feel like there are more...but can't remember the names lol


----------



## EtherealBeing

Kuroshitsuji
Owari no Seraph
Aldnoah Zero
No.6


----------



## Macrosapien

koalaroo said:


>


Hey thats the best part of DBZ lol. the yelling haha. It makes no sense, it makes you laugh, but it's still cool >.<! it's still cool watching them transform haha through screaming. I dont care what anyone says, it still gets me pumped. And DBS (super) has kept that time honored tradition alive,






AHAHAHHA you cant tell me that wasnt cool haha, yes its dumb, but so cool.


----------



## LostWayfarer

One Piece, Naruto


----------



## atamagasuita

Shingeki no kyojin


----------



## Caveisier

Nichijou is still my most favourite anime.


----------



## atamagasuita

New favorite anime: Erased

Omfs xD it's fucking good i wanna finish it, but i have to sleepy early! It's been a long time since i got excited watching anime like this!!!!! Mystery animes ftw!!!!!!!


----------



## Witch of Oreo

As of now - RWBY. No, honestly.


----------



## Nipidol

Casshern Sins
Death Parade
Fairy Tail

Fairy Tail was my very first anime. So all the characters are very precious to me.

I don't watch anime too often, I am a bit picky.

I watched romantic animes because I needed to in my high school years. I watched, oh, I binge-watched indeed. Even though contrived, some innocence and sweet sense of love prompted me to dream. Those weren't my authentic dreams of course but at least I was feeling something.

Fairy Tail... I don't even attemp to write about it or this would have turned into a very very long reply. But in short, I felt emotions that the real world didn't offer me that time.

Death Parade and Casshern Sins respectively have just been with me recently. I am not going to label them as philosophical, no, I am not very fond of that word, but they make you think and those thoughts you think become your own and that's satisfying, in my sense. No spoileers.
There's also Kino's Journey(Kino no Tabi) which makes you very "uncomfortable" when you watch Kino traveling. Since Kino's reactions to situations are quite unique and unexpected. 

Oh, I haven't mentioned Studio Ghibli "movies". I don't take them as anime, I don't know why. Maybe I don't want to plunge them into the whole anime ocean. They are precious to me.

This has already been a long one. Let me know please, if anyone watches or watched these ones. I would like to hear your thoughts.


----------

